# Non monetary tips



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Did you ever receive tips that weren't either cash or in app. What are some non monetary tips you've received, and were they appreciated?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Weed, water, Wendy's, lottery tickets, hugs, kisses, massages, groping. Yes.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

A guy's leftover buffalo wings. I don't like other people's leftovers, nor do I like buffalo flavored wings. I found the nearest dumpster. Thanks a lot guy. I would have taken the $1.00 tip in the app 1000 times over.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I received several handshakes. Those meant more than cash tips.....not. It’s just odd why a few give me handshakes. 

I’ve only received cash, but I’m good with that.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> Did you ever receive tips that weren't either cash or in app. What are some non monetary tips you've received, and were they appreciated?


Received a complete Turkey dinner 
With all the trimmings on Thanksgiving day.


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

I have a restaurant manager I give a ride to several times a month. He tips with free meal tickets. Much appreciated

Also picked up a theater manager once. Gave me 4 passes. Loved it.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Sunday night I got my tank topped off by a customer.

First passengers of the night, Took them from their first hotel in Orlando out to their next hotel in Daytona beach. 1.5 hour drive up the highway.

Shame I had only driven 100 miles at that point from full so it was like only $10.00 worth of gas.

Then another 60 something miles back to Orlandoish (starting taking fares in Altamonte, a suburb north of Orlando)


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Huge nug...8>O

Spicy hot piece of pizza...8>O

ouch...big mistake... never again!!!

Bowl of homeade ice cream & $20...8>)

That last one was my fav...8>)

Rakos


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

reg barclay said:


> Did you ever receive tips that weren't either cash or in app. What are some non monetary tips you've received, and were they appreciated?


Dirty panties stuffed in the pocket at the back of the seat. It happens all too often and it isn't funny.
And don't bother leaving your number on them either, I'm not going to call!!

.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

I get a lot of handshakes too. I am not a germaphobe at all, but I don't really like touching strangers or being touched by strangers. Lyft had it right with the fist bump thing.

If I picked someone up from a nice restaurant and they offered me their leftovers, I might actually take them. Might be something good in there.


----------



## MondayMan (Apr 27, 2019)

A couple of ladies who didn’t speak English gave me fruit that looked like they grew it in their yard.


----------



## TampaGuy (Feb 18, 2019)

THC gummies


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Coffee and a donut
Picked up a server at Dunkin Donuts. She came out with them for me.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

A chocolate bar, McDonald's, Wendy's.

From the same guy on two different rides: A 16 oz can of Coke, a coffee from WAWA.


----------



## NTXDFWDriver2017 (Sep 22, 2017)

I got tipped in bacon brought from the deli and i told the lady i was grateful and went to wendys ordered a baconator and put the extra bacon she gave me and created a monster baconator. Long live bacon! Yum!


----------



## Lovelife (May 16, 2019)

I had few pax who thanked me for a ride to airport and helping them with their luggage but no tip. Only time I expect tip is when I helped them with luggage or bags of groceries. I have gotten plenty of tip for luggage but never for groceries.


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> hugs, kisses, massages, groping.


What can i trade you for that? as long its from the Opposite sex lol. and not cash


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

A huge piece of pizza (good pizza) from a place in DC, a Jar of honey from Greece that was from a wedding that each guest received a jar, yup good honey, slice of wedding cake. 
Mc D sweet tea, a vape pen from Benny’s farm Colorado ( not left on purpose, but enjoy it all the same.)
A bottle of coconut rum after I told them what I drink and stopped at the liquor store for them, promised to take care of me and did with the bottle and $10.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

Food if you're willing to go through drive thru's. About 80% of pax I go through drive thru's with offer to buy me something :biggrin:

A guy got me an ice cream cone from Java Cow on Main St. in Park City. That's some good ice cream.


----------



## songoku (Nov 27, 2016)

TemptingFate said:


> kisses, massages, groping. Yes.


I need to get out and drive more for these. Can you be more specific:

DFK or LFK? Hand or feet or full body massage? Sensual or casual?


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Cash is king. Everything else is worthless.


----------



## NTXDFWDriver2017 (Sep 22, 2017)

songoku said:


> I need to get out and drive more for these. Can you be more specific:
> 
> DFK or LFK? Hand or feet or full body massage? Sensual or casual?


Naugthy Naugthy, but never mix business with pleasure you end up getting screwed in the end
?


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Most random non money tip I got was a Persian rice dish from a muslim who gave it to me as I was driving him to a mosque. Apparently they were providing a bunch of beef with jasmine rice dishes and wanted me to try. Was pretty damn good. 

Think that's about the only no money tip I've ever gotten.


----------



## wicked (Sep 24, 2017)

No. It's the same condescending attitude people take toward beggars. Oh I will give him a cheeseburger but not a buck. He is driving Uber so he doesn't know how to spend his money. He is inferior to me.


----------



## SideHustle UberAnnie (Jul 5, 2018)

A bouquet of flowers. A marriage proposal. A margarita (my last drive of the night - dropping off girls after a birthday party). 

Although I received the flowers an the proposal in the same night, they were from different men. The girl that gave me the margarita also tipped me $20 cash and her friend who ordered the ride put a tip on the app.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> Did you ever receive tips that weren't either cash or in app. What are some non monetary tips you've received, and were they appreciated?


A box of chocolate chip cookies - accepted 
A dozen eggs - accepted
A bottle of wine - accepted
Food from drive-thru (long trips only) - acceptable

Table scraps from pax' meals in takeout boxes - not accepted
A bag of marijuana - not accepted


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

I've gotten beers an joints.


----------



## masterdon211 (Apr 26, 2019)

I've gotten foods from drive-thru
Energy drinks
$2 bill for good luck the lady said, monetary I guess. (I kept it in my back pocket for a while):biggrin:


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I got one of those two dollar bills once, the lady that gave was acting like she was handing me the holy grail. It's 2 dollars.


----------



## Cary Grant (Jul 14, 2015)

I once picked up two hot promo girls at a grocery store. They had two carts full of various Dr. Pepper products, which we loaded into my trunk. At the destination, they each took a 12-pack and said I could keep the rest. I drank free Dr. Pepper for many months...

I have a very large stack of business cards, coupons, vouchers, etc. from various restaurant managers.

Always check the floor, under the seats, in between the cushions. I often find pocket change, some singles, and from time to time, a ten or twenty dollar bill.

I took a bar owner from home to his bar at closing time so he could pick up the cash for deposit. He came back out and handed me a cold six-pack of my favorite lager, the equivalent of about a $10 tip at the liquor store, or $36 at the bar.

I've been given a nice bottle of scotch from a liquor store stop. Business guys just closed on a deal, they were in a spending mood. That's worth $50 or so.

One college girl gave me a bottle of wine because I stopped at a C-store on her way to a party. Call it $15.

A few ladies have offered me services, _gratis_, that I can't mention here.

Me and my dash cam have been flashed on purpose several times by hot college coeds. Does that count as a gratuity?


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Weed, water, Wendy's, lottery tickets, hugs, kisses, massages, groping. Yes.


You can black out your home state when you are doing live cam shows so your PAX won't recognize you.


----------



## TheCount (May 15, 2019)

Two delicious fried cherry pies, from the owner of the store. It was his last day in business.


----------



## Uber_Paul83 (Mar 4, 2019)

I’ve had people buy me alcohol when we go through the bottle shops, McDonald’s etc when we go through. Chocolates, an offer to go skydiving ? which I declined. On a trip that was 5 hours long the guy filled up my tank for the trip back and brought me food along the way


----------



## Nobo (Oct 22, 2017)

I got a bottle of Menage a Trois once , and a gerber pocket knife mini


----------



## Vindoo (Apr 22, 2018)

Lunch from the greek diner when I drove home the chef...Gyro was on point. Still hoping to get him again!


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

I bet nobody ever got more kisses than me!!!


----------



## Tdizzle22 (Sep 21, 2016)

During the last Super Bowl here in Minneapolis i one of the nfl workers gave me two passes for the ultimate fan experience party. those were like 45 bucks each i think.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Cary Grant said:


> I once picked up two hot promo girls at a grocery store. They had two carts full of various Dr. Pepper products, which we loaded into my trunk. At the destination, they each took a 12-pack and said I could keep the rest. I drank free Dr. Pepper for many months...
> 
> I have a very large stack of business cards, coupons, vouchers, etc. from various restaurant managers.
> 
> ...


Flashes are pretty good tips except 
when they are from a gay guy.....


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> Weed, water, Wendy's, lottery tickets, hugs, kisses, massages, groping. Yes.


Okay, so I want to hear about the groping part. It hasn't ever happened with me.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

songoku said:


> I need to get out and drive more for these. Can you be more specific:
> 
> DFK or LFK? Hand or feet or full body massage? Sensual or casual?


No tongue. Just friendly pecks. On Halloween from an angel and a devil. 
Casual shoulder rubs.



Christinebitg said:


> Okay, so I want to hear about the groping part. It hasn't ever happened with me.


Prostitute trying to make the sale of "road head" in exchange for a cash ride got a little handsy. She also offered cocaine. I declined the blow and the ******* but didn't complain about the groping. Her ride was only $9. When I tell other riders the story they say I passed up a good deal.

I didn't include the few times people invited me into bars for a drink or the items left behind by accident that I kept as tips; cash, cell phones, USB chargers, hats, a folding knife, beer, a coconut, and an onion.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I received several handshakes. Those meant more than cash tips.....not. It's just odd why a few give me handshakes.
> 
> I've only received cash, but I'm good with that.


I get handshakes every day when depositing my clients at SeaTac. Every single day. Bout half of them tip.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> I get handshakes every day when depositing my clients at SeaTac. Every single day. Bout half of them tip.


Good to know it's not so odd as you and @Z129 wrote.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

I have given rides to an older woman several times, and when I drop her off, she always hands me a bunch of cookies wrapped in foil. I thank her... but they go into the trash because I am diabetic and never (well never from some place I don't know) eat cookies.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Gilby said:


> they go into the trash because I am diabetic and never (well never from some place I don't know) eat cookies.


If you don't live alone, take them home.


----------



## BoromirStark (May 23, 2019)

losiglow said:


> Food if you're willing to go through drive thru's. About 80% of pax I go through drive thru's with offer to buy me something :biggrin:
> 
> A guy got me an ice cream cone from Java Cow on Main St. in Park City. That's some good ice cream.


IDC for food from major chains that offer drive thru except for perhaps Starbucks. However, I did receive in-app tip from a girl going from downtown Silver Spring to Laurel who requested a drive-thru at a McDonald's near her apartment; the drive-thru was even at the end of the Line (past midnight Sunday into Monday).


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

A gas can, a drink at a bar not far from home after my last ride, but best of all was a PBA card from a cop. I have used it twice now, and got it back both times.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

homemade cookies from a UofM student (which is startling since college kids never tip)

loaf of bread from a guy who literally is a professional bread maker (absolutely delicious)

kisses (Hershey NOT the other kind) from the lowest-rated PAX I ever took (3.7 rating on a 1.6x surge) … yes, she was a trouble PAX, but also heartwarming as she was paralyzed giving birth and was slowly regaining mobility with the long-term goal of being able to stand years down the road when her daughter got married

a winning lottery ticket ($3) was completely floored when it actually was legit when I turned it in at a gas station

i'm sure there are others, but those I remember off the top of my head
FWIW -- largest cash tip was $112 -- now that was really memorable


----------



## Don't swim in pools (Sep 8, 2017)

Drove a higher up marketing guy from Nintendo. We talked games since I am a gamer and he was sad when I told him I have been trying to get an item for months but it is always sold out and nothing but resellers jacking the price up. He mailed me an employee edition console since he said he doesnt play it. Super cool. Value at the time was about $180.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> Did you ever receive tips that weren't either cash or in app. What are some non monetary tips you've received, and were they appreciated?


You ask good questions for your threads lol ..

I've gotten what another person mentioned, tank topped off which to me is a hell of a great tip in california

But otherwise .. usually just a donut if they have a box ..



Uber_Paul83 said:


> I've had people buy me alcohol when we go through the bottle shops, McDonald's etc when we go through. Chocolates, an offer to go skydiving ? which I declined. On a trip that was 5 hours long the guy filled up my tank for the trip back and brought me food along the way


5 hour long trip .. ?

From where to where !! ?


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

Wine. Awesome tip.



Cary Grant said:


> Me and my dash cam have been flashed on purpose several times by hot college coeds. Does that count as a gratuity?


No. Just gratuitous. :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## allthepax (Jun 25, 2019)

I get coffees and donuts a lot. One time some drunk people left me their puke, tipped a lot tho so I guess makes up for it?


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Usually just a handshake. I always think that's my tip...

Got one can of Mexican beer.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

reg barclay said:


> Did you ever receive tips that weren't either cash or in app. What are some non monetary tips you've received, and were they appreciated?


This morning I dropped two guys off at the airport. As we pulled up, one guy exclaimed "Shit! Do you think anyone will notice my vape pen? I answered "airport assholes notice EVERYTHING." The guy then offered me $20 to dispose of his vape pen and added $10 in app. LOL



Lovelife said:


> I have gotten plenty of tip for luggage but never for groceries.


So what does that teach you about loading/unloading groceries?


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

R3drang3r said:


> Received a complete Turkey dinner
> With all the trimmings on Thanksgiving day.


Now be honest, it wasn't complete. You were missing the mashed potatoes that the pax had a stop at the grocery store to pick up.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

jlong105 said:


> Now be honest, it wasn't complete. You were missing the mashed potatoes that the pax had a stop at the grocery store to pick up.


Quite the contrary. This guy was taking all the leftovers home from dinner at his mother's house. I'm talking about a Ziploc bag with at least 8 pounds of turkey. a huge bag of mashed potatoes, homemade. Veggies, rolls, cranberry and pumpkin pie. I ate turkey dinner for the next two weeks.
This all came about from one simple comment I made during the ride in which I told him how much I missed turkey dinner.
He started out to give me a little bit of everything. After he realized he didn't have the bags or containers to do it, he gave it all to me.


----------



## Lovelife (May 16, 2019)

I once had a pax leave a pair of boots. No one ask for them back so I gave them to my wife to see if they fit and they did. They look new and very nice boots. Made my wife very happy.


----------



## eazycc (Apr 5, 2019)

Let's see:
Laid 2x 
Weed
Food 
Cigs
DJ lessons
Gift card to a bougie juicer

That should cover it, I think. 

Then again I look like a 25 yr old so there's that...


----------



## Uber_Paul83 (Mar 4, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> You ask good questions for your threads lol ..
> 
> I've gotten what another person mentioned, tank topped off which to me is a hell of a great tip in california
> 
> ...


From Adelaide (my states capital) to Mount Gambier ( a town near our states border) I'm in Australia btw


----------



## kaitkait (Jun 7, 2019)

I've gotten a box of bagged leaves before


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

*Weed. Most often Weed.*

My favourite tip was from a McDonald's employee who tipped me 30 fully-stamped free-coffee vouchers. When you consider that you get another free coffee with each 7 free coffees, that is actually 34 free coffees. I still haven't used them all up, and it is nice to on a whim, go into a store order a coffee and walk out without having to purchase anything. The kid was 18 at most, and tipped 2$ cash on a 7$ ride, on top of all the coffee vouchers. Good Kid.


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

TemptingFate said:


> Weed, water, Wendy's, lottery tickets, hugs, kisses, massages, groping. Yes.


Are you crossing a line ? This appears very disturbing to me


----------



## stevehebb (Jul 2, 2019)

reg barclay said:


> Did you ever receive tips that weren't either cash or in app. What are some non monetary tips you've received, and were they appreciated?


I've gotten a couple of kisses. Both for making a desperately needed stop. lol


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Wedding favors. Twice.


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

Cableguynoe said:


> Wedding favors. Twice.


wedding favors? what is THAT a euphemism for?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Zaarc said:


> wedding favors? what is THAT a euphemism for?


The old bridesmaid boogie.



Crosbyandstarsky said:


> Are you crossing a line ? This appears very disturbing to me


Yes. Very unprofessional. I have no shame. I'm an Uber driver after all.


----------



## Ptuberdriver (Dec 2, 2018)

If you would call it a tip, some times the college girls would "accidentally" drop something and stick their butt in my face. As much as I am a guy and would love it if:
A, I was single and B I wasn't driving them home, otherwise I would like a cash tip.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

I got “Disney on Ice” 4 tickets but after I quit Uber. Hahaha. I quit that job too. Disney on ice was fun however and I I do have family of 4.

When I drove for Uber I tried one night not to be a driver but a lover . One night girl asked me out and we never see each other again , didn’t like each other after all. Another night a girl decided to be my girlfriend including better than wife massages with sex but that also included her liking me on Facebook, which obviously ended our relationship in a split of a second.
And then numerous times when you think you’ll get one but never do from a hot girl .


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Rider didnt press charges

Best so far was game 3 heat vs 76ers suite level with a sushi buffet.

Numerous free trips and watching dudes spend recklessly at strip clubs 

Some kind of silver coin.

An illadelph freezable bong

Several bottles of wine.

Weed


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

Cary Grant said:


> Me and my dash cam have been flashed on purpose several times by hot college coeds. Does that count as a gratuity?


I think that's called gratuTITY....

I've been given a bottle of tequila, an offer for a booty flash from 4 girls that wanted to show me their peach tattoos, been offered food, grass, a relationship, employment offer (to be a working girl's "driver"), legal advice, and an offer for employee pricing at banana republic (the guy was into bananas, if you get my drift). I'd rather have the cash....


----------



## EngineerAtHeart (Nov 8, 2018)

Steak and Shake burger
Lots of Pizza slices
A rich drunk guy picked up a deep dish and had me follow him in to get a container for 2 slices. Opens the garage to 4 Ferrari's, all newer ones from the look of it and let me sit his 458.

snapchat adds and tit snaps
Late night drive-thrus getting a thing or two from the dollar menu
I'm sure there's more, but that's what I remember.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

I got a rock.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

Weed
Ticket to a comedy show
Weed
Lots of donuts
A Cinnabon
Weed
Alcohol
Snacks of all kinds
Weed
Half off passes to Adidas outlet store
Pizza, other foods
Weed


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Gloves, umbrellas, sunglasses. A vape pen, but I tossed that because I didn't know what type of oil it actually was...

Oh, and one group of guys filled my gas tank and bought me tea for the trip... AND tipped $20 when I dropped them off. They also forced some other guys to apologize for disrespecting me and my car... on their knees. Turned out one was a state trooper, two were local LEOs, and the fourth was a fireman. 

95 almost the entire way down the turnpike.

I call them my Calendar Boys... ?


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

I got leftover curry. ?


----------



## Robert Larrison (Jun 7, 2018)

When I deliver to a strip club I tell them cash tips aren't allowed
I usually get a motor boat


----------



## Dustinmc406 (Apr 1, 2019)

I can’t recall them however food is always an acceptable tip


----------



## crusoeatl (Apr 6, 2017)

2 tickets to the visiting GM suite at Suntrust Park - Atlanta Braves stadium - Astros vs Braves. Full complimentary bar and food, choice of many high-end offers. Or order all of them! That was the choice....tried to find out about how much the tickets go for, but suites are always sold in package deals so no individual ticket price. Also, this was the visiting GM I took to the ballpark so this was all paid by the team.
Best tip ever! Still have the stubs as bragging rights. No price on them, it just states the suite number and "invitee".

Or was it the 5 bottles of wine I received at a wedding destination in Cleveland, GA? Their website showed retail of $80/ea? Tough call.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Invisible said:


> I received several handshakes. Those meant more than cash tips.....not. It's just odd why a few give me handshakes.
> 
> I've only received cash, but I'm good with that.


I did repos a while back. After hooking up the car I would almost always go to the door and ask if they wanted anything out of their car before I took it.

I was extremely surprised at how many people thanked me and shook my hand.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> Did you ever receive tips that weren't either cash or in app. What are some non monetary tips you've received, and were they appreciated?


On a liquor store stop one guy bought me a healthy tea drink that he raved about even though I told him not to. It was okay. Nothing spectacular in my opinion. I would have preferred getting a cash tip.



observer said:


> I did repos a while back. After hooking up the car I would almost always go to the door and ask if they wanted anything out of their car before I took it.
> 
> I was extremely surprised at how many people thanked me and shook my hand.


Wow. No shotguns??!!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Surprisingly, none that I saw and I did a bit of repoing in South Central.



goneubering said:


> On a liquor store stop one guy bought me a healthy tea drink that he raved about even though I told him not to. It was okay. Nothing spectacular in my opinion. I would have preferred getting a cash tip.
> 
> 
> Wow. No shotguns??!!


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

observer said:


> Surprisingly, none that I saw and I did a bit of repoing in South Central.


I'll take that as proof miracles are real!!


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

goneubering said:


> I'll take that as proof miracles are real!!


I only did it about three months. Taking peoples cars just isn't my cup of tea.


----------



## nutzareus (Oct 28, 2014)

reg barclay said:


> Did you ever receive tips that weren't either cash or in app. What are some non monetary tips you've received, and were they appreciated?


Best tip ever, female passenger left a pair of Kate Spade sunglasses (retails $150-200) but she never reported item as missing. Wife now loves them.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

observer said:


> I did repos a while back. After hooking up the car I would almost always go to the door and ask if they wanted anything out of their car before I took it.
> 
> I was extremely surprised at how many people thanked me and shook my hand.


That was a dangerous job! That's shocking, but nice they did that.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

observer said:


> I did repos a while back. After hooking up the car I would almost always go to the door and ask if they wanted anything out of their car before I took it.
> 
> I was extremely surprised at how many people thanked me and shook my hand.


I assume that was because they knew it was going to get repo'd, and appreciated the offer to let them get personal belongings from it.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

goneubering said:


> Wow. No shotguns??!!


I was thinking the same.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> If you don't live alone, take them home.


My wife and her mother live with me, and neither one of them would touch baked goods from an Uber rider. Can't say I blame them.


----------



## Kurt Halfyard (Dec 13, 2017)

Gilby said:


> My wife and her mother live with me, and neither one of them would touch baked goods from an Uber rider. Can't say I blame them.


I had a woman give me a bag of short-bread cookies. I couldn't say no to 'free cookies' even if they were of 'unknown origin.' Yea, I ate the cookies.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Kurt Halfyard said:


> I had a woman give me a bag of short-bread cookies. I couldn't say no to 'free cookies' even if they were of 'unknown origin.' Yea, I ate the cookies.


Something from the store in the sealed package might tempt me, but homemade wrapped in foil... nah.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Wedding favors. Twice.


Dashcam footage or it never happened ?


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Gilby said:


> Something from the store in the sealed package might tempt me, but homemade wrapped in foil... nah.


The likelihood of them containing an illicit substance is pretty low. People who put weed into baked goods are usually very proud of that fact.

No, I don't use any illicit substances. It's just not my thing.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> The likelihood of them containing an illicit substance is pretty low


I wasn't even thinking about that. Just more of a concern about cleanliness


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

reg barclay said:


> Did you ever receive tips that weren't either cash or in app. What are some non monetary tips you've received, and were they appreciated?


Only 1 time...picked up Barista and she came out with 2 iced drinks (hot night) and offered me either, she drank the one I did not choose.


----------



## Wrenn (May 12, 2019)

A pax gave me 2 x chocolate santa claus at Christmas time?.9/10 pax always offer to buy me something at mcdonalds drive thru ,however i have never accepted.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

,


Christinebitg said:


> I assume that was because they knew it was going to get repo'd, and appreciated the offer to let them get personal belongings from it.


One of them I remember was really grateful because he had his work badges and safety equipment in the car. He said he would have gotten fired. That guy almost hugged me.

Most of the others I think were just happy to get rid of the stress of not knowing when the car was getting repoed and glad it was finally over.


----------



## NotMe (Sep 5, 2017)

Best one ever was from young lady who has portable fridge full of wine bottles. They dings while I was trying to fit it in to Prius trunk. Got two of them (one red one white) and it was best wine I ever drink.


----------



## 5☆OG (Jun 30, 2019)

i dont take non monetary "tips" i always tell them tips are preferred so i can throw it in the gas tank...i have had people offer me the equivalent of 20 or 40 dollars worth of items and in the end they didnt even tip me for the extra service associated with the offers...typical dooshbags


----------



## SJCorolla (Jul 12, 2017)

A free admission pass ($15 value) to an arboretum, from a manager who works there. I appreciated at first, and she was one of the nicest pax I ever had. But I lost interest and let it expire when I learned that tree-climbing wasn't allowed there.


----------



## Uber-licious (May 22, 2015)

reg barclay said:


> Did you ever receive tips that weren't either cash or in app. What are some non monetary tips you've received, and were they appreciated?


Bottle of Tequila

Yeah, that's smart, give your driver some booze.


----------



## Christina Green (Jan 27, 2019)

Restaurant manager that I pick up a few times a month always buys me lunch/dinner. A few winning lottery tickets $2 & $10. Umbrellas, gloves, Sun glasses, rain coat, & gift card to Oa restaurant. Free food vouchers, a 1/2 dozen of donuts & fast food when I do drive thru runs.


----------



## TheCount (May 15, 2019)

Tonight, my last pax was a bartender who'd been on her feet 10 hours. She wanted to drive through Whataburger (the after hours fast food joint of choice in Tulsa) and since it's after bar rush and my last trip I said sure. She tipped me $20 cash and a honey butter chicken biscuit. Yum.

Oh and one time I got a stack of coupons for $25 off first visit to a cannabis clinic to get Oklahoma medical marijuana card. Girl was Ubering home after handing them out at a festival.


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> A guy's leftover buffalo wings. I don't like other people's leftovers, nor do I like buffalo flavored wings. I found the nearest dumpster. Thanks a lot guy. I would have taken the $1.00 tip in the app 1000 times over.


Should've look for a hungry homeless person, I did that once guy almost cried.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Picked up a lady from her doctors office.
He was a plastic surgeon.
She told me he hung a new set of teets on her and it was the final check-up.

Yup. She was so proud of them she showed me.
Spectacular.
Me and the guy driving in the lane next me almost crashed.

Wonder how THAT police report would have gone ...
"Distracted driving", but it was 'no hands'.


----------



## Torelli Anthony (Jul 12, 2017)

I once has a passenger leave a watch in my car. As i went to return it I gave it a compliment, he said it was a spare and told me to keep it. That was pretty cool...


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

observer said:


> I only did it about three months. Taking peoples cars just isn't my cup of tea.


I don't blame you. It's a tough tough job and it can be dangerous too.


----------



## pizzaladee (May 23, 2018)

I’ve gotten a bag full of cheeseburgers from a wedding reception that featured a food truck for the late night, soak up the alcohol, snack. 

A box full of homemade canned items; applesauce, stuffed Hungarian peppers, apple butter, hot pepper jelly. 

Diet Coke from a gas station stop. I’ll never pass up a Diet Coke ?

A private tour of First Energy Stadium when dropping someone off there. That was pretty cool.


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

HUGs which I appreciate more than money.
Water, oranges, useless flyers, car trash container, kids drawings.
And a real $118 tip.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)




----------



## 64opel (Sep 4, 2017)

Handshakes, Dunkin, chocolates, taps on the shoulder, only one girl who seated at the front seat grabbed you know what, and the other lady apologized and pulled her out


----------



## Disgusted38 (Dec 18, 2018)

A lady I have picked up several times, always asked me where I got my top, shorts etc.. from. She went to the store and got me a $50 gift card. Very kind. A few drive thru cokes, $125 in restaurant gift certificates to several places, a bottle of rum, pineapple(?), and 2 bottles of wine. Oh and several hugs, and handshakes.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

goneubering said:


> I don't blame you. It's a tough tough job and it can be dangerous too.


It"s an OK job. I actually got very good at it.

My expenses are really low and I have a little money saved up. I don't really need to work. I sometimes take jobs just to see what they're about and to learn something from them. Last year I even took a job raising roaches. 

I never saw anything to make repoing dangerous except for a couple times during training. The guy training me had a combative attitude

Taking peoples cars that needed them just didn't feel right to me.


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> View attachment 333593


somebody left that and didnt want it back? what did you do with it?


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

SJCorolla said:


> A free admission pass ($15 value) to an arboretum, from a manager who works there. I appreciated at first, and she was one of the nicest pax I ever had. But I lost interest and let it expire when I learned that tree-climbing wasn't allowed there.


Oh stop it, you aren't Rakos. I'd only believe it from him ?

Weed, a few titty flashes, sex, an offer for sex which was declined, cookies, leftover sausage pizza from Giordanos which I flipped for a $10 in app tip, 2 vouchers for free subs from a potbelly manager, a brand new unlocked iPhone which didn't even have an iTunes account which went unclaimed, tried to even hand it in to the police station but was told *wink wink just keep it, vape pen, red bull when I've made quick stops at gas stations... That's all I'm currently remembering off the top of my mind.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Zaarc said:


> somebody left that and didnt want it back? what did you do with it?


It was a tip.....

For sale 1 tambourine.


----------



## Christina Green (Jan 27, 2019)

Dice Man said:


> HUGs which I appreciate more than money.
> Water, oranges, useless flyers, car trash container, kids drawings.
> And a real $118 tip.


Love kids drawings


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> What are some non monetary tips you've received, and were they appreciated?


Probably the best non-monetary tip I ever received was from some disheveled guy I picked up at the race track.... he looked at me with a weary though sincere look on his face and said,_ "don't ever bet on the ponies!" _


----------



## Christina Green (Jan 27, 2019)

observer said:


> ,
> 
> One of them I remember was really grateful because he had his work badges and safety equipment in the car. He said he would have gotten fired. That guy almost hugged me.
> 
> Most of the others I think were just happy to get rid of the stress of not knowing when the car was getting repoed and glad it was finally over.


That's nice. When I was a kid then split and my mom was on Workers Comp from breaking her leg at work.


Christina Green said:


> Restaurant manager that I pick up a few times a month always buys me lunch/dinner. A few winning lottery tickets $2 & $10. Umbrellas, gloves, Sun glasses, rain coat, & gift card to Oa restaurant. Free food vouchers, a 1/2 dozen of donuts & fast food when I do drive thru runs.


update $250 winning ticket


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Half container of blueberry cheesecake burrito. Going to partake of that tonight at the concert.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Christina Green said:


> Love kids drawings


Me too. I have some saved from each of my kids kindergarten class. My oldest are 25 years old.


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

chitownXdriver said:


> Oh stop it, you aren't Rakos. I'd only believe it from him ?
> 
> Weed, a few titty flashes, sex, an offer for sex which was declined, cookies, leftover sausage pizza from Giordanos which I flipped for a $10 in app tip, 2 vouchers for free subs from a potbelly manager, a brand new unlocked iPhone which didn't even have an iTunes account which went unclaimed, tried to even hand it in to the police station but was told *wink wink just keep it, vape pen, red bull when I've made quick stops at gas stations... That's all I'm currently remembering off the top of my mind.


Forgot to mention on a pool trip once there were three passengers, one of em had blow so I parked on a side street and we all partook, once a crackhead woman left her crack pipe in the back seat as well


----------



## songoku (Nov 27, 2016)

TemptingFate said:


> No tongue. Just friendly pecks. On Halloween from an angel and a devil.
> Casual shoulder rubs.
> 
> Prostitute trying to make the sale of "road head" in exchange for a cash ride got a little handsy. She also offered cocaine. I declined the blow and the oral sex but didn't complain about the groping. Her ride was only $9. When I tell other riders the story they say I passed up a good deal.
> ...


Somehow I missed this. Thanks for the verification mate.


----------



## tmart (Oct 30, 2016)

Liquor store. You want anything? It happened


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Outside of the crap people left that I don't consider a tip but rather garbage yes I received a few non monetary tips.

An 18k gold ring.
Fresh fish fillets on two different occasions from people coming back from charter fishing trips 4+ pounds each time.
A winning lottery ticket.
A full tank of gas 14.5 gallons (along with a $42.08 in app tip)


----------



## 68350 (May 24, 2017)

FLKeys said:


> Fresh fish fillets on two different occasions from people coming back from charter fishing.....


Alaskan couple with a home in AZ, took them home from the airport. Had a huge cooler/freezer full of Alaska salmon and offered some. Just what I need in my car for the next 4 hrs I'm driving... thanked them but declined. No tip.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

I would have liked some salmon


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> She was so proud of them she showed me.


I have no personal experience like this, but I have heard it is not uncommon for women with new enhancements to want some male appreciation.


----------



## TheCount (May 15, 2019)

68350 said:


> Alaskan couple with a home in AZ, took them home from the airport. Had a huge cooler/freezer full of Alaska salmon and offered some. Just what I need in my car for the next 4 hrs I'm driving... thanked them but declined. No tip.


I would definitely have cut my driving schedule short and took the fish.


----------



## rman954 (May 31, 2016)

rideshareapphero said:


> Should've look for a hungry homeless person, I did that once guy almost cried.


 I picked up a couple from an Outback who had an entire steak, about an entire loaf of bread, and a baked potato. Left it on a bus stop bench that had a homeless guy passed out on. Bet he ate good when he came out of his Natty Ice induced nap.


----------



## Ubering4Beer (Mar 15, 2018)

My favourite random tip was a granite cutting board from Williams Sonoma. Still had the price tag on it. Was like $100. Wife still uses it.

A can of 1st batch IPA from a brand new brewery. That was awesome.

An entire prime rib dinner from the House of Prime Rib. Donated it to a homeless gentleman at 9th & Irving. Seemed genuinely thankful.

More umbrellas than i can ever use in this lifetime.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

reg barclay said:


> Did you ever receive tips that weren't either cash or in app. What are some non monetary tips you've received, and were they appreciated?


-----------------------
Well, let's see --- A woman gave me a gift card to a well know Bar-B-Q place in L.A.. It was hers and she did not have time to go. It had $18 on it. Yummy !!!!
A professional trumpet player gave me a bag of Oranges from a tree in his front yard. He picked them while I waited. They were delicious.
Worker at Dunkin' Donuts brought me 6 donuts.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

68350 said:


> Alaskan couple with a home in AZ, took them home from the airport. Had a huge cooler/freezer full of Alaska salmon and offered some. Just what I need in my car for the next 4 hrs I'm driving... thanked them but declined. No tip.


I keep a small cooler in my car and have access to free ice at many places in the areas I drive so keeping fish clod is never an issue. Sometimes on my way home I stop and catch Mangrove Snapper for dinner. The cooler always comes in handy.


----------



## Lana FTW (Nov 4, 2018)

Peanut M & M's (my fav), boxes of fresh bakery items from my fav bakery (picked the mgr up frequently), a 6-pack (I don't drink, so gave it to the next riders), Target gift card, and my ultimate favorite was a Hydro Flask.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Weed, water, Wendy's, lottery tickets, hugs, kisses, massages, groping. Yes.


You're hilarious! I look forward to your comments on every post ?


----------



## Bob Ross (Jul 14, 2019)

I just got a pound of Starbuck’s coffee from an employee at the roasting plant. It’s not my favorite but for free it makes a decent iced coffee!


----------



## RichardB (Jun 27, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Weed, water, Wendy's, lottery tickets, hugs, kisses, massages, groping. Yes.


Achtung!


----------



## May H. (Mar 20, 2018)

I usually get something stupid like a candy bar but during the holidays a couple gave me a nice bottle of champagne. Someone left a pair of beats wireless headphones in my backseat and never reported it missing. I’m holding onto it just in case.


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

A stack of 50+ McDonald's free coffee coupons in my first month driving. Took some McD employee home at 400 AM.


----------



## UberLUV (Jul 1, 2019)

MondayMan said:


> A couple of ladies who didn't speak English gave me fruit that looked like they grew it in their yard.


If they were asian, fruit is considered a respectable gift... not necessarily a tip, but a huge thank you.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Weed and red bull. I've also been offered phone #s, sex and invitations to hang at bars. Im not sure id count that stuff as non monetary tips though.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

This past weekend I returned a phone to a PAX at a strip club, he wanted to buy me a lap dance, I convinced him just to give me the cash instead.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

FLKeys said:


> This past weekend I returned a phone to a PAX at a strip club, he wanted to buy me a lap dance, I convinced him just to give me the cash instead.


You could have made double if you gave him a lap dance.


----------



## Jason15215 (Jul 16, 2019)

I picked up the Dali Lama once. So we finish the trip and he's gonna stiff me. And I *say*, "Hey, *Lama*, hey, how about a little something, you know, for the effort, you know." And he *says*, "Oh, uh, there won't be any money, but when you die, on your deathbed, you will receive total consciousness." so I have that going for me


----------



## tmart (Oct 30, 2016)

Almost forgot this one. A nice bottle of wine from someone's private collection


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

I got a rock.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

reg barclay said:


> Did you ever receive tips that weren't either cash or in app. What are some non monetary tips you've received, and were they appreciated?


I GOT A $40.00 BOTTLE OF WINE FOR CHRISTMAS.

MY PIZZA CUSTOMERS CONSTANTLY TRY TO TIP ME WITH WEED.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

ZenUber said:


> I got a rock.


Nice. Quite often I get a roll.

....._and the beat goes on, the beat goes on 
Drums keep pounding a rhythm to the brain_

.


----------

